# Me calenté mas yo, que el Stirling



## Punta Azul (Dic 5, 2019)

Hola a toda la comu. Les escribo a todos, por que siempre los leo y no me puedo meter por que no soy del rubro, pero encontré mucho respeto de todas las partes, y hablando de respeto, para no ser hipócrita, les cuento por que me suscribí y aviso por si alguien se quiere sacar alguna duda o complementar con otro rubro, sepa aqui estoy. Un par de consultas ya hice en este foro, como para ir entrando en tema y me fue bastante bien. 
Creo que algunos ya saben que soy de Ushuiaia, una isla maravillosa, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina, por allá, por donde termina el planeta, isla carente de muchísimas cosas, lejos de todo, desarrollándose de a poco y casi sin historia por su corta edad. Dentro de todo lo que falta, por lo menos sobran aserraderos y madera para calefaccionarnos durante todo el año. De esos aserraderos, algunos están comenzando a experimentar con el pellet de madera, y habiendo un gran porcentaje de habitantes rurales y no tan, se me ocurrió fabricar cierta cantidad de motores Stirling (calentados con ese pellet) para aquellos que no cuentan con una red eléctrica en la puerta de la casa como también hay muchos otros que cuentan con electricidad, pero no con agua... así que la cosa va cambiando y al Stirling hay que adaptarlo para las bombas hidráulicas, pero quedan afuera los que trabajan en el monte y alimentan los sistemas con la bateria del transporte que tengan, sea camión, tractor etc..
Para quienes no sepan que es un motor Stirling, no les voy a dar clases que aprendí de Wilkipedia, pero les puedo anticipar que es algo terriblemente atrapante, un mundo del que no se vuelve, al que le pedís mas... y te da, es como misterioso y la mas amplia enciclopedia termodinámica. (por lo menos para mi)
Uno de los problemas es ir al río a calentar el motor bajo 1 metro de nieve, o hacer fuego en el bosque, entonces comenzó a darme vueltas el tema de calentar el cabezal por inducción, hasta que el señor, me pregunto: y por que no con una simple resistencia? yyyyyyyy, cambio todo. De hecho el señor se aseguro un corderito para cuando ande por el fin del mundo. Y lo vamos a cocinar con un buen FOGONAZO.
Hicimos algunas modificaciones en el prototipo y ahora llega el momento de los cálculos y materia gris, que es una de las cosas que nos faltan en la isla, aunque subsista gracias a la electrónica, pero no aparece nadie que sepa como calentar el aire con 220V o con 12V, o por lo menos que conviene.
Un problema típico autóctono, no se si en todo nuestro país, no se en el resto del mundo, son las respuestas  (Ver Significado de regionalismos usados en el foro) chapuzeras como: Tornero- No hay que tornear un pistón, hay que buscar en los talleres los que andan tirados. Electricista- Desarma un plancha y enroscale la resistencia. Químico- Creo que el aire no es un gas ideal,... creo. 
Quise calentar el cabezal aunque sea para probar con 4 bujías pre calentadoras de motores diésel y no hay quien me diga cuanto consumen ni cuanto tiempo pueden estar encendidas ni a cuantos grados trabajan, pero si que cuestan $xxx, los profesores de física de los colegios de esta zona no contestan si no es por mail, los que estoy esperando, el jefe de planta regresa en algunos días, tiene a la nena con otitis, y así estamos yendo, nunca vamos. No se a que presión trabaja el pistón, no hay manómetros y el salivometro de KARAPALIDA no sirve para esto. Ahora, a partir de las millones de dudas como con que calentador, tiempo, volumen, densidad, calor especifico punto Curie, momento angular y bla, bla, bla, me surge una sola duda:  Como se hace para hacer algo bien?. 
De todos los llamados y mails al continente, no contestaron ninguno:  fabricantes de inductores, camisas cerámicas, resistencias calefactoras. 
Ta bien, me metí en un tema de lo que no entiendo nada por que soy herrero, pero sin soberbia digo que es solo mantener 2 litros de aire a 600ª . para lograr 7 HP. El resto, una vez que lo resuelva, es trabajo para la fabrica, planta ensambladora, fundición, aserradero, transporte y mas, ventas, marketing, instaladores, mantenimiento, en fin, mucha gente y solución para otros. 
Yo en un par de años ya no voy a estar... entonces aparece otra duda... que puedo hacer para los hijos de los que se vienen con migo?
Soy consciente que el tema no es para un foro de electrónica, aunque lo roza muy de cerca, pero la falta de investigación y desarrollo abarca a todos los rubros.
Ahora...  es el tema investigación y desarrollo? o es para todo? 
Así que ahí ando viendo resistencias, potencias, baterías, etc, y todavía no hay mucho mas para contar, de a poquito voy llegando a nada, pero lo voy a poner en marcha y no falta tanto, solo reemplazo la manera de calentarlo. Vi en este foro mucha gente encarando proyectos, por eso el objetivo de esta charla es un intento de contagiar ganas, no bajar los brazos, poner el pecho, neuronas, sin que importe quien se va a beneficiar, encara el proyecto y dale a fondo, algo, cualquier cosa (que sea buena). Compartí, si queres fabricar un Stirling y no sabes con que soldarlo, preguntame. Cada vez que nos sentamos en la compu con el tío Julio, Newton, Wats, Pascal, Boyle, Lussac y no se cuantos mas, me dicen que ellos pudieron y que no tenían nada de lo que tenemos hoy nosotros, pudieron y no se lo guardaron.  Para ellos también hay corderito. Ja.
Me pareció piola compartir la experiencia en esta comu, puesto que no he visto mala onda en el poco tiempo que estoy, pero si respeto y códigos que es algo que desapareció de los diccionarios. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2019)

De las bujías mejor olvídate, *NO *fueron pensadas para su uso de forma continua.
Las de mejor calidad se emplean durante unos 4 minutos desde el momento del arranque hasta que el motor toma algo de temperatura en  los diesel y luego se apagan.
Amén de que consumen unos 60 Amperes entre las 4 de un motor común.

Yo te diría que directamente cualquier engendro operado por baterías NO es viable.
Si no me equivoco no tienes donde efectuar una recarga y la idea de accionar un motor consumiría bastante corriente que las mismas NO serían capaces de aportar durante mucho rato.

Si tienes a tu alcance pellet´s o leña apunta en ese sentido tu motor.

Si estás en la Isla estás dentro del viento, ¿ Pensaste en generación eólica ?, podrías cargar baterías, con esas baterías accionas un inverter que te genere 220Vca, No sería una gran potencia, pero para iluminación, televisión, un equipo de HF te serviría perfectamente.
Y si lo haces de cierta envergadura podrías mover una heladera o una máquina pequeña.

*Edit;*
_Algo de matemáticas:_
Si necesitas/pretendes sobre el eje de tu motor una potencia de 7 HP, de una forma u otra debes aplicar una energía equivalente que el motor se encargará de transformar en movimiento.
Esto serían unos 5220W, mas pérdidas por rendimiento, digamos unos 7000W.
Estás pérdidas incluyen:
Pérdidas termodinámicas
Pérdidas por fricción
Perdidas ¿¿??
Lo que sea que consumas para mover tu motor deberá aportar una potencia de ese orden


----------



## Tapir (Dic 15, 2019)

Punta Azul dijo:


> pero sin soberbia digo que es solo mantener 2 litros de aire a 600ª . para lograr 7 HP. El resto, una vez que lo resuelva



Bueno, me alegra luego de haber leido mucho y aprendido mucho mas en este foro, tirar un posible solución para este problema. 600º C es una temperatura importante, debés estar cerca del punto de fusión del aluminio. Te cuento lo que yo haría: dado que la cantidad de aire a calentar es pequeña, sólo 2 litros, armaría una cajita de acero con resistencias de cartucho blindado. Si son buenas soportan 900º se ponen al rojo y se la bancan. Hay de varios diámetros, largos y potencias.  Si tenés que calentar sólo 2 litros (y no un caudal de 2 lts. / minuto) sirve. En la industria del pañal descartable, se calienta el aire (a mucho menos temperatura, y no hay un gran caudal por minuto) haciéndolo pasar por un laberinto en el cual hay insertadas resistencias de este tipo, en tu caso y (A OJO !!!) 3 o 4 de 200 W debería sobrar. Luego podés controlarlas con un termostato fijo que sería on-off (con lo que si las resistencias no están bien calculadas la temperatura se puede disparar aún luego de que corte, o si el presupuesto te lo permite usar un control electrónico (PID etc. etc.) con salida a relay de estado sólido (o si te ayudan acá) salida a NPN o PNP (uno mecánico estaría taca taca todo el día) que hoy en día son tan evolucionados que permiten, corrigen y perdonan casi cualquier error de cálculo si te pasaste con la potencia. 

Quedo a tus órdenes para lo que te pueda ayudar.

Saluods cordiales, !


José M (a) El Tapir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2019)

No es que a un motor hay que entregarle una energía superior a la que entrega  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2019)

Tapir dijo:


> Bueno, me alegra luego de haber leido mucho y aprendido mucho mas en este foro, tirar un posible solución para este problema. 600º C es una temperatura importante, debés estar cerca del punto de fusión del aluminio. Te cuento lo que yo haría: dado que la cantidad de aire a calentar es pequeña, sólo 2 litros, armaría una cajita de acero con resistencias de cartucho blindado. Si son buenas soportan 900º se ponen al rojo y se la bancan. Hay de varios diámetros, largos y potencias.  Si tenés que calentar sólo 2 litros (y no un caudal de 2 lts. / minuto) sirve. En la industria del pañal descartable, se calienta el aire (a mucho menos temperatura, y no hay un gran caudal por minuto) haciéndolo pasar por un laberinto en el cual hay insertadas resistencias de este tipo, en tu caso y (A OJO !!!) 3 o 4 de 200 W debería sobrar. Luego podés controlarlas con un termostato fijo que sería on-off (con lo que si las resistencias no están bien calculadas la temperatura se puede disparar aún luego de que corte, o si el presupuesto te lo permite usar un control electrónico (PID etc. etc.) con salida a relay de estado sólido (o si te ayudan acá) salida a NPN o PNP (uno mecánico estaría taca taca todo el día) que hoy en día son tan evolucionados que permiten, corrigen y perdonan casi cualquier error de cálculo si te pasaste con la potencia.
> 
> Quedo a tus órdenes para lo que te pueda ayudar.
> 
> ...



¿ No leíste nada de lo que escribí ?, ¿ Cierto ?


----------



## Punta Azul (Dic 17, 2019)

Hola Fogonazo. Lo de las bujías era para una prueba, pero si funcionan 4 min. son mejores que lo que me imaginaba. Con 4 en el cabezal, trabajan 1 min. y descansan 3 c/u, no se si se entiende pero ya lo descarte. Ahora con lo que me dijo Tapir, a quien también le estoy muy agradecido, se que puedo reemplazar esos calentadores por algo mas idóneo. Lo del viento es un poco relativo. Solo Febrero y algo de Marzo; el resto del año es tranqui. Hacia el norte (Rio Grande y San Sebastian) es excesivo, pero gran parte de la isla es muy montañoso y las estancias están encerradas en valles. Ojo, tomando como referencia el tamaño y la potencia del motor. Este año empezaron a experimentar con eólicos de 30KW, monoposte de 16 metros y 10 toneladas solo para proveer a la facultad y van por 3 mas en distintas zonas. Y con respecto al comentario de Dosmetros, si, es verdad, no vamos a obtener algo a cambio de nada,. Les dejo un saludo a toda la comu


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2019)

Mira este archivo sobre el empleo de gas de *bio-masa*, en tu caso podría ser gas de madera/pellet´s/aserrín/cortezas/cascaras.

Respecto al accionamiento eléctrico de tu motor. Cualquier forma de conversión de energía trae aparejada algún tipo de pérdida por rendimiento.
Si conviertes energía eléctrica en calor (1° conversión) y calor en energía mecánica (2° conversión) estás teniendo 2 veces pérdidas por rendimiento
Menos conversiones es mejor.
Si tienes a tu alcance energía eléctrica será mas efectivo un motor eléctrico trifásico


----------



## Tapir (Dic 21, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No leíste nada de lo que escribí ?, ¿ Cierto ?


No, no es cierto, leí lo que escribiste, y también leí la parte en la que dice (cito textual) "Quise calentar el cabezal aunque sea para probar con 4 bujías pre calentadoras de motores diésel y no hay quien me diga cuanto consumen ni cuanto tiempo pueden estar encendidas ni a cuantos grados trabajan, pero si que cuestan $xxx". 

Yo no conozco el funcionamiento del motor, no se si necesita precalentar o hacer una pequeña prueba a escala, por eso le cuento como puede hacerlo. Ahora en cuanto a las pérdidas de rendimiento, bueno, ese otro tema.

Saludos cordiales,

Jose M.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2019)

Tapir dijo:


> No, no es cierto, leí lo que escribiste, y también leí la parte en la que dice (cito textual) "Quise calentar el cabezal aunque sea para probar con 4 bujías pre calentadoras de motores diésel y no hay quien me diga cuanto consumen ni cuanto tiempo pueden estar encendidas ni a cuantos grados trabajan, pero si que cuestan $xxx".
> 
> Yo no conozco el funcionamiento del motor, no se si necesita precalentar o hacer una pequeña prueba a escala, por eso le cuento como puede hacerlo. Ahora en cuanto a las pérdidas de rendimiento, bueno, ese otro tema.
> 
> ...


No es solo "Calentar", para que el motor funcione hay que "Aportar" calor de forma constante, el propio motor "Absorbe" el calor aportado y ciclo termodinámico mediante lo convierte en movimiento.



Un *tema *como para mirar, sobre obtener gas de la madera


----------



## Punta Azul (Dic 23, 2019)

Por eso el dilema es: si ya hay motores funcionando, que una vez que llegan a los 600ºC entregan 10 HP, no se pueden lograr los 600ºC con esas resistencias de tapir de 200W?, aunque sean 600W, por seguir insistiendo... con los precalentadores, o con lo que sea que no contamine, no importa, después lo iremos mejorando , no se puede encaminar el tema para que una batería de 70A alimente la resistencia; (aunque Fogonazo aseguro que los artilugios a batería no son confiables) esta genera el calor dentro de la camisa;  ese calor aumenta el volumen del aire encerrado y eleva la presión; esta presión empuja al pistón y la volanta que rota por inercia hace que otro pistón inyecte aire frió al primero y baja la presión, el volumen y asi comienza a repetirse el ciclo, generando energía mecánica. Esa  energía mecánica alimenta al generador 8KW, (que es lo que me aconsejo un bobinador de motores para tener una casa en marcha) del que se puede desviar un par de A para mantener la batería. O donde le estoy chingando???. Me acuerdo cuando dije( sin soberbia es solo calentar aire). No creo estar rondando la idea de romper las leyes termodinámicas, menos siendo herrero, pero si el motor, no importa con que se caliente llega a trabajar con 600ºC ¿por que no llegar a los 600ºC con resistencias? El aserradero de la zona esta en 4500Cal/H a $12=U$ 100.000.000.000 x mes. Luego veré si en el monte en lugar de pellets sirven los tacos de lenga, o montar el equipo arriba de la salamandra. Después la seguimos; me voy a terminar de soldar una rejita. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2019)

No me estas comprendiendo

Tu calientas la cabeza del cilindro a 600° para que el motor arranque, pero cuando el pistón se mueve, se expande el gas contenido en la cavidad *"Enfriando"* esos gases y la propia cavidad metálica, hay que aportar nuevamente calor para recuperar la temperatura perdida y mantener el motor funcionando.

Una comparación grosera y algo inexacta sería que el motor genera energía mecánica en base al movimiento del calor desde la zona caliente a la zona fría

*Ciclo Stirling*

Esto que puse aquí es inexorable



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . .
> _Algo de matemáticas:_
> Si necesitas/pretendes sobre el eje de tu motor una potencia de 7 HP, de una forma u otra debes aplicar una energía equivalente que el motor se encargará de transformar en movimiento.
> Esto serían unos 5220W, mas pérdidas por rendimiento, digamos unos 7000W.
> ...


----------



## Punta Azul (Dic 23, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un *tema *como para mirar, sobre obtener gas de la madera


No te lo puedo creer... ASPETACULAR


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2019)

Punta Azul dijo:


> No te lo puedo creer... ASPETACULAR


Ese es un tema muy viejo, incluso se llegaron a fabricar *automóviles* impulsados a gas de leña

Hay modelos del 1890 si no estoy equivocado


----------

